# Dwarf Chilean Flame?? Is this an Euathlus sp. Red



## Jerm357 (May 9, 2009)

I just picked up one of these T's and was wondering if there is any new info on them now? I bought it as a "Dwarf Chilean Flame" from a local reptile show and from the research I have been doing Im thinking the real name for this species is "Euathlus sp. Red." Ill get some pics up soon but it looks just like the this...





I found this care sheet but Im not sure if I should follow it. http://www.chilearacnidos.com/ (Just click T's then Euathlus sp. Chile flame)
 Is this still a species that no one knows too much about. Im thinking about emailing Brandon at Reptistexotics.com and asking him if the Euathlus sp. Red hes selling look like this spider and if so, maybe he knows something about them. What do you guys think?


----------



## billopelma (May 10, 2009)

Red, orange, yellow, flame... They all appear to be the same t but who really knows for sure? There were some CB slings going around a few years back being sold as sp. "yellow", Europe had "red" and "orange", then a more recent influx of WC adults with lots of different names. 

Bill


----------



## Aschamne (May 10, 2009)

I have one that is about 2".  It is by far the closest thing to a pet rock that I own.  Even at that size it takes about 6 hours to molt and will only eat *1 small cricket every 2 to 3 weeks.  Now that we are done with the cons here are the pros.  It is also the most docile species in my collection.  As you already know they have beautiful coloration.  With there small size, docile temperament and nice coloration I have found that this species is the easiest one to get people to warm up to the thought of owning a T.

I keep mine in a 4" deli with dry substrate, just moisten a spot about the size of a quarter once a week.  I offer it a 1/4" cricket(they will run from anything larger) every week as well, but more times than not I end up pulling it back out.  All in all a very easy species to keep.

Best of Luck,

Art*


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 10, 2009)

I have had this species for some time now and I have a similar experience.  Mine eats very seldom and is extremely docile.  I bought another female from the show the other day and she is vicious, I think probably due to stress.  I took her out the other day after she had settled into her cage and she was not so bitey.  I currently have a breeding project going with them with little success.  I will keep you guys posted.

The female is on left, the male is on right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harlock (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I picked up one awhile ago from my LPS.  She will *only* eat things I've pre-killed for her (though, she goes to it the moment I place it in her cage).  Docile and sweet girl, walks into my hand when I open her cage up. Seems like since they are so new in the trade kinda of a mess when it comes to names and such.  Mine was sold to me as an Euathlus sp. "Chile flame" and is much lighter than yours, but still has a very visible red dot on the abdomen.


----------



## OxDionysus (May 11, 2009)

I picked one up 2 years ago and I absolutely loved the little guy. He was MM when I got him and hoped to find a mate for him but he passed 2 months after I picked him up. =(


----------

